# 15 week old puppy weight



## Hitch (Aug 24, 2013)

We have a 15 week old puppy and I am concerned about his appearance. He last weighed in Wednesday at 10.25 kg which the vet says is steady weight gain for him. At 8 weeks he weighed in at 7.3 kg. However, you can see his ribs and he looks thin in the waist. We initially had issues with his food, he was on royal canin from the breeder and he had bad stools. I had him on chicken and rice and that seemed to resolve the issue, so I switched him to Orijens puppy large breed food and everything is fine now, however he does have a lot of stools! Can anyone advise what weight he should be at this age and if I should worry about the showing of the ribs? He has just had a growth spurt and I thought maybe it was one of the awkward times in his growing period. Thanks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Hitch, and welcome to the forums!! Yes, pictures would be helpful. 

Maybe you should rethink the "large breed" puppy food (?). But anyway, if your puppy is too ribby, and you are satisfied with your food choice for him, just feed him more food. Don't go by what it says on the bag. Keep an eye on his weight and adjust up or down accordingly. If he seems uninterested in his food, it's okay to add in little tidbits of lean protein (like chicken, beef, etc.) to get him eating better. You can also wet his food with a little bit of low sodium chicken broth. ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. When I think of "large breed" dogs, I think of those in the Mastiff category, as an example. You know... 100 pounds or above._


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr. Karen the Sweetelicous Becker ;D

tells the facts and is not a paid goof for greed

You follow just parts of her leads and gifts 

the core the coat and so much more

will improve 

Big $ and marketing make sheep graze for the Wolf

nature brings the best and She is a real deal smarty pants  ;D

Kiss and release lol

never share


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout was around that weight at 15 weeks and also pretty ribby. She's 18 weeks now and she finally has a little more meat on her ribs. I think it's normal for puppies and even children to show ribs while growing, but post a few pics. If he is a bit too skinny, just up his food-maybe using the extra portion as training treats during the day or supplement with some boiled chicken, add a teaspoon of a healthy fat like salmon oil to his food, or give him a raw meaty bone to chew on.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, 
Just wanted to let you know that I also had a skinny rib showing puppy. At 7 weeks she weighed in at 6 pounds, at 16 weeks she was 18 pounds, and at 6 months she is 32 pounds. The one vet in the practice was concerned about her ribs showing and the other vet was not because her weight was going up every visit. So, I mixed her food with half regular puppy food and half high performance 30% protein / 20% fat for a couple months to help with the weight gain. She has always been a picky eater when it comes to the dog food, but she will devour any cat food left on the floor! 

First picture you see the ribs, second picture you don't!


----------

